# Lighting question



## Akulakat (Jul 16, 2011)

I posted this on the main forum as well, but I'd like to learn from the locals.

I'm looking for alternatives for lighting. But i don't want to break the bank either.

Has anyone used these with any luck?
http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/PowerCompact.html

thanks in advance


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

the compact sprials, robert(digital_gods) has used them and I have used them. they are good, a 25w compact spiral bulb = around 125w of t12... they are good for saving money. robert has done both the name brands, and the generics if i remember right he says he likes the generics and has got better use out of them.

what size tank are you trying to find lighting for.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I have not used this brand, but you can get an excellent 6500K SCF made by GE at Walmart for about $5. A tip: the SCFs produce significantly more light when they are mounted vertically rather than horizontally.


----------



## Akulakat (Jul 16, 2011)

its my 75 gallon.

i need to find a canopy 48x18 to house this in.


----------



## D9Vin (May 12, 2011)

I also posted on your other thread, but I have been curious about the bright wing model seen here:

http://www.littlegreenhouse.com/accessory/lights.shtml

for my 75 gallon. I have read that with the spirals, they function better vertically, but what about the larger bents? It seems like they would work better horizontal. You can get cfl's up to 200w now, that with the bright wing adding up to maybe 80 a piece, if they are effective, that is pretty competitive. I just worry about penetration and spectral output, although I have read that alot of umm, 'indoor gardeners' (if you catch my drift) use cfl's successfully.


----------



## Virc003 (Aug 18, 2011)

I've been thinking about using the 26 watt 6500K cfl bulbs across the top of my tanks. If the hood is tall enough, you could easily mount a bunch in it. 

I've never tried the one D9Vin linked to, but the one I bought at walmart works just fine.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

to me i would pick the one right about the bright wing model. The reflector is closer to the bulb on the sides so you would have less recoil, and strike which would put more light in the aquarium.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I have used the U type bulbs in the small 10 gallon hoods. They have worked very well. I have had high light with them. I tried the 22/26 watt (?) and had to drop back down to the 13 watt. It was too much light for the 10g. These were hung horizontally, but the U goes horizontally. Also the only reflectors I had was the aluminum foil I glued onto the hood under each light.

Now that we have a par meter in the club, I'm sure we will be learning quite a few things about which light provide what we need.


----------



## Akulakat (Jul 16, 2011)

i was browsing Lowes today trying to figure out something with the spiral cfl's. They have for 12 bucks a package of 2 26w in the 6500K range. Also was looking at what to screw them into. i am leaning on 4 for my 75g. maybe even a blue bulb for 'night'

i will be taking measurements this weekend and starting to devise a plan. it has to look good and come in under $50. The $50 won't be a problem with what i've been looking at. I think due to space, I will probably have to mount them horizontally....now to figure a reflector


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

what about 4-6 clamp on spot lights, with the spiral cfl's, and mount them vert. in the canopy.


----------



## Akulakat (Jul 16, 2011)

i'd have to get something shallow to keep it inside the canopy. haven't measure yet, but theres gotta be about 6" from the glass to the top of the canopy. now do I remove the glass lid or not???


----------



## Vildayyan2003 (Jul 16, 2011)

I would unless you have cats, then obviously no. Damn those night hunters!


----------



## Akulakat (Jul 16, 2011)

I have a cat.....BUT.

I had a vision last night which is why i got up early this morning. I have a plan. It involves...STAY TUNED...It will be a surprise. I think i can put something together Sunday.

Who thinks heat will be a problem with a 4 light setup????

If so, I have an idea for a modification to my vision.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi guys!

On Monday a four week old T5 NO tube over my 20 gallon burned out--that's right, $16 for a month of use. *I was in a rage--I am sick of the high prices and low quality of aquarium lighting!*

So I went to Lowe's and bought two cheap clamp lights, and two of the 23w 6500k spiral compacts, and hung them over the 20. Cost: about $30.

The lights are about 5" above the tank, about 19" above the substrate. I've never seen such light, it's almost too bright to look at comfortably! When Joey brings back the PAR meter this weekend, we will measure it and I'll post the results.


----------



## Akulakat (Jul 16, 2011)

outstanding.

i'm going for the 4 bulb version of this on my 75. 

i'm building this Sunday.. I hope.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

i'm returning the par meter soon, i got till sunday right. just want to get a light on the 10g, and test it, then i can return it.. so you can test those light bulbs.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes, you don't need to return it until Sunday. Not trying to rush you!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

okay cool, then a 10g stock lid, with 2 spiral compact 8 or 13w 6,500k's would work. play was to grow moss, parva, and some rotella incida.


----------



## Akulakat (Jul 16, 2011)

Michael...sending you a pm.


----------



## D9Vin (May 12, 2011)

I am interested in what you end up with ak, keep me updated.


----------



## Virc003 (Aug 18, 2011)

fishyjoe24 said:


> okay cool, then a 10g stock lid, with 2 spiral compact 8 or 13w 6,500k's would work. play was to grow moss, parva, and some rotella incida.


Just to throw this out there. I put 2 of the 26 watt bulbs mounted vertically on a 10 gallon and had gsa on the glass in a week. I turned one off yesterday so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Akulakat (Jul 16, 2011)

update:

I took the stuff for the spirals back as I don't have enough height under my canopy. 

I did find a shop light with reflectors that i can put some 6500k t-8 bulbs in. 

For this tank, it will be what i have to do for now.


----------

